# more wrestling news



## JDenz (Dec 19, 2002)

If the success of sports is largely determined by how it is covered by and utilizes the media, then we are seeing two major wrestling organizations traveling down two very separate roads. 

USA Wrestling has just announced that it will launch its first e-newsletter this Thursday, Dec. 19. This free, monthly newsletter is being set up with usolympicteam.com, the official web site of the U.S. Olympic Committee, of which USA Wrestling is a member. 

The full press release is below, but you will want to sign up NOW at the following link: http://enn5.enewsnotifier..com/wwwroot/usoc/signup.cfm. 

USA Wrestling is also a member of FILA, the international wrestling federation, itself a member of the International Olympic Committee (IOC). We have been promised all sorts of improvements since Rafi Martinetti took over as president of FILA in September after the 30-year reign of Milan Ercegan of Yugoslavia. 

Well, we're still waiting, folks. On the almost bare FILA web site is the following message: 

'The Internet site of FILA is practically ended . Even some days of tests and you will find an optimal functioning with a maximum of informations. The Webmasters... ' 

That's it. This has been up for several weeks, whatever it means. It looks like a less than high school level translation of something from French, which is apparently the only language in which FILA is fluent. 

The IOC has already noted the inability of FILA to communicate to the world the difference between freestyle and Greco-Roman wrestling. Such a massive publicity and media failure has jeopardized the very existence of one of these styles. Considering whether or not to kick one of these styles out of the Olympics is still on IOC's agenda for 2003. 

If FILA is serious about correcting these deficiencies, then they must immediately set up an understandable, comprehensive web site that is at least bi-lingual in French and English, the two main languages of the IOC and the United Nations, and hopefully in many more languages. 

If FILA cannot perform even this rudimentary task, then it is high time for the wrestling community to start making concrete plans for life without them and the Olympics. 

Below is the USA Wrestling press release announcing its e-Newsletter: 

Sign up today in order to receive the first edition of the new USA Wrestling e-Newsletter 
12/18/2002 
Gary Abbott/USA Wrestling 

Everybody in the wrestling community is encouraged to get online and sign up today to receive the new USA Wrestling Newsletter via e-mail. 

The first edition of this publication, Dec. 2002, will be sent off to all who have signed up on Thursday morning, December 19. 

USA Wrestling and usolympicteam.com, the official web site of the U.S. Olympic Committee, have teamed to launch this free e-mail newsletter on wrestling.. 

There will be some exciting features in the newsletter that will only available for this group of subscribers, including exclusive interviews and trivia questions. 

Visit the following sign-up screen at: 

USA Wrestling e-newsletter sign up form 
http://enn5.enewsnotifier.com/wwwroot/usoc/signup.cfm 

If you wait until Thursday to join, you may miss the first edition, and will have to begin with the January 2003 edition. 

The e-mail publication will be patterned after other successful e-newsletters that the USOC has developed on the Olympic movement for its own membership, as well as specialty sport newsletters in cooperation with USA Hockey and the U.S. Figure Skating Association. 

The newsletter will bring a variety of wrestling news and features from the previous month, as well as information on important upcoming events and activities. It will be an entertaining and simple way to keep up with the latest news, notes, quotes and more from the USA Wrestling community. 

In addition to the wrestling newsletter, you may also sign up for the free U..S. Olympic Team News, which is published two times a month. Also available is a monthly U.S. Olympic Committee Special Store Offer, as well as the e-newsletters for figure skating and ice hockey. 

Users will be able to select three ways to receive their newsletter: HTML, TEXT or AOL formats. With HTML, you will receive emails in full color with graphics and images. With TEXT you receive emails in ASCII (plain) text format.. With AOL you receive emails with limited text formatting, including underline, bold and italic. AOL users who have upgraded to AOL 6.0 or better may choose HTML as their preferred email format without any compatibility concerns. 

If you love wrestling, and enjoy using the internet, this new wrestling e-newsletter should be something you cant do without. SIGN UP TODAY. Those who receive the newsletter are also encouraged to share it with their friends and ask them to sign up too.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 19, 2002)

USA Today (18 Dec. 2002) had Title IX as its Cover Story.

It says that at the average Division I school there are now 9.8 Women's teams, and 9.0 Men's teams. In 1981 it was more like 10.2 to 7.2 in the opposite direction.

Wrestling has paid a price for this!

In BJJ tonight we did some Greco-Roman style stuff for a change.


----------



## JDenz (Dec 20, 2002)

Ya also the numbers on the womens teams are way less then the guys to.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 20, 2002)

Good point--the number of teams is about equal but what about the number of athletes per team?


----------



## JDenz (Dec 20, 2002)

The women have way less in fact some of there teams barley have enough girls to fill there rosters.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 20, 2002)

I read a story on this recently in The Chronicle of Higher Education and for fencing for example there were twice as many on the men's team at the school they talked about than the women's team--and as you mention I have often seen that the women's team is barely able to field a team.

I'm glad the women's teams have grown of course but it's a shame what it's done to some men's teams!


----------



## JDenz (Dec 20, 2002)

Ya I know.  There is no simple answer but alot of men have been hurt by this probley as many if not more then women were helped


----------

